# Recently oily-tzone!! Help!



## soulstar (Feb 29, 2008)

I've NEVER had an oily tzone before.  It's been a problem for about a month or so.  I've been using Clinique's 3-step system.  It's definitely cleared my nose of bumps and sometimes reduces my redness. I use two different moisturizers (one for day, one for night) since one is overly moisturizing.  All of a sudden my t-zone got really oily throughout the day? I've tried to switch out products to see if they were the "culprit" but no idea..

I'd switch foundations, powders, brushes, and stopped moisturizing with the heavy one.. what is going on?? 

Could it be the Clinique toner?  Since it's making my t-zone so much smoother? I don't know! Haha


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe your skin is over producing oil because it's starting to get dried out... Sounds weird, but it happens. Try using the more moisturizing lotion of the two you have for a while and see if it actually lessens the oil.

I also agree that it might be the toner. I think it has quite a bit of alcohol which is very drying to the skin. Try omitting that too, and see if anything changes.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't use even more moisturizer over an oily zone, especially not a heavy cream. I don't like toner with alcohol either, its an irritant. Skip the moisturizer and use a primer that mattifies. Most primers contain some moisture (like glycerin and dimethicone). Use blotting sheets throughout the day.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I would lose the toner. Anything that's too harsh can trick your skin into thinking it's being deprived of sebum, which creates the ripe conditions to create more oil. Switch to a toner that doesn't contain any alcohol and see how that works for you. Or, depending upon the PH level of your cleanser and other treatments, you may not even need a toner. The only reason I use toner is during the week when I don't have time for my skin to return to it's optimal PH level of 5.5 after I've applied a 5% BHA solution with a PH of 2.1. 

The best mattifier I've found is a silk and pearl paste available here. Silken Pearl Products. I use this as the last step in my skincare [right before sunscreen/primer] and no longer have to carry blotting papers around.


----------

